
A Practical Logic - practal
http://practal.com
======
practal
I am going to blog about the development of Practal as it goes on, but the
blog will not have any comment section. Instead I will provide a link on each
blog post to a corresponding HN submission. This way, anyone who feels like
commenting, can do so.

